# Looking for a female maltese



## caligirlinpa (Oct 14, 2008)

I am looking to buy a female maltese. I am trying to keep below $1000 with shipping included. I would really like one that stays hovering around 5 lbs since I have one back home and I take her pretty much everywhere :wub: I am going to miss her when I move.... has anyone seen anything interesting. I will be moving end of May, so aiming for pickup after that.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You are unlikely to find a female puppy in your price range from a reputable breeder. But you definitely could find a retired female and you would absolutely know the adult size.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I would get in contact with Tina Chermak of It's Magic Maltese. Tina actively shows her Maltese in AKC conformation and has very reasonable prices (generally much cheaper than other show breeders). She is also a member here on SM.

To try and stay under $1000 for a female with shipping included is going to be very hard to do if you purchase from a reputable show breeder, but if you consider a puppy that is 6 months old or so your chances are much higher. If I got another puppy I would probably choose an older one over a 3 month old. 

Make sure whichever breeder you choose actively shows their Maltese in AKC conformation. If they do not show, they are not reputable breeders.


----------



## caligirlinpa (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

If you can, I think you should set your budget a bit higher as you will find it extremely hard to find a female pup from a reputable breeder for $1000 even without shipping.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Would you consider a rescue dog?


----------

